# Tire and wheel warranty worth it?



## Richardp6 (Aug 30, 2017)

I've been offered by my dealership a $2495 5 year coverage for tire and wheel warranty. It seems really high to me. Is it worth it? Is it negotiable?


----------



## Carbon Fiver (Aug 5, 2013)

In the last five years I've had two or three punctures that were patched for about $30 each, so $2500 for a warranty would not be worth it for me.


----------



## Richardp6 (Aug 30, 2017)

*run flats and rim repair costs*

I forgot to mention these are for runflats. The finance manager said they are more prone to road hazards. I agree for tire replacements alone it would not be worth it but how about if you get a bent rim? Could that be jacking up the warranty cost? 
What is the cost of repairing a bent rim or the cost of a completely new rim if you really mess it up? I have Goodyear SL 18 inch wheels.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

Some BMW wheels and most if not all RFT's are prone to pot hole damage. It depends where you live. If you're up north where pot holes are more common, you might come out on top by getting the insurance.

But, on average any kind of insurance is a bad deal. If it wasn't, insurance companies would loose money. The average premium has to be higher than the average of the claims plus operating costs plus profits. You should carry insurance against catastrophic losses that would wipe you out. But, those little losses in life, that you can safely absorb, are best not being insured.

Extended warranties are also insurance, and the same logic could apply. The same goes for collision and comprehensive insurance. They're also losing propositions on average. But, they provide a piece of mind that are sometimes worth paying for. I could "eat" my 535i if I had to, about $32k now. But, I don't want to. So, I still carry collision and comprehensive on it. I couldn't eat getting sued if I caused a school bus of lawyers' kids to careen over a cliff. So, liability insurance is a necessity.


----------



## M5Fed (Sep 7, 2014)

Waste of money in my book


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## rfsbranch (Jul 6, 2017)

I've had bent rims successfully straightened for under $200. I opted to self insure vs paying $2500 up front.


----------



## Bucketfoot (Oct 7, 2015)

I self insured by buying a second set of refurbished wheels that I then put my winter tires on. You can buy multiple sets of wheels and replace a set of tires for less than $2500


----------



## Rusty34 (Feb 3, 2017)

$2500 is high. I agree with Autoputzer that insurance works best protecting against catastrophic loss. With that said, we did opt for tire and wheel coverage when we bought our 2007 550i because its Bridgestone run flats cost around $500 each. I believe our cost for the coverage was about $1500 at the time and it did prove out in our case because we eventually replaced all four tires one at a time and repaired two curbed rims. I have never experienced so many flats before for whatever reason but because of that we opted for tire and wheel again on our 2015 X1 and 2016 550i. All those flats on the 07 might have just been a fluke but had tire and wheel cost $2500 instead of $1500 it wouldn't have been that great a deal even with four flats.


----------



## Fort MacGuy (Aug 18, 2017)

Yes, it is negotiable. I said no to the first offer of $2500, their next number was $1400. I accepted.


----------

